# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Υδραυλικά & Θέρμανση >  ΞΟΞΎΞΏ-ΞΌΞ΅Ξ―ΟΟΞ· ΟΞ―Ξ΅ΟΞ·Ο ΟΞ΅ Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ²ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ¬ΟΞΉΞΏ

## βασιληςΜ

ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ·ΟΟΞ*ΟΞ±, ΞΊΞ¬Ξ»ΟΟ ΟΞ±Ο Ξ²ΟΞ�ΞΊΞ±. ΞΟΟ ΞΌΞ―Ξ± Ξ΅ΟΟΟΞ·ΟΞ· ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΈΞ± Ξ�ΞΈΞ΅Ξ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΟΟΟΞ± ΟΞ±Ο. ΞΞ½ ΞΊΞ¬ΟΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΟΞΏ ΟΞ΅ΟΞΉΞ³ΟΞ¬ΟΟ ΟΟΟΟΞ¬ ΟΟΞ³ΟΟΟΞ*ΟΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»Ξ¬ ΞΏΞΉ Ξ³Ξ½ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ ΞΌΞΏΟ ΟΟΞΏ Ξ±Ξ½ΟΞΉΞΊΞ΅Ξ―ΞΌΞ΅Ξ½ΞΏ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ¬ΟΞΉΟΟΞ΅Ο.  ΞΞΏΞΉΟΟΞ½ Ξ*ΟΟ ΞΎΟΞ»ΞΏΞ»Ξ*Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏ Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞΏΟΟΞ¬ΟΞΉΞΏ Ξ*ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΟΟΞ·ΞΌΞ± ΞΊΞ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏΟ. Ξ ΟΞ―Ξ΅ΟΞ· ΟΞΏΟ Ξ³ΟΞ¬ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΏ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ�Ο ΟΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ±ΟΟΟΞΌΞ±ΟΞΏ ΟΞ»Ξ·ΟΟΟΞ΅ΟΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ 1,5bar, Ξ· ΟΞ―Ξ΅ΟΞ· ΟΟΞΏ Ξ΄ΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ―ΞΏ Ξ΄ΞΉΞ±ΟΟΞΏΞ»Ξ�Ο Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ 1,3 bar, ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ―ΟΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΞΆΞΏΞ½Ξ*ΟΞ± ΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΌΞΏΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ� ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ*ΟΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ·Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΟ ΟΟΞΉΟΞ»Ξ�Ο Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ*ΟΞ³Ξ΅ΞΉΞ±Ο ΟΟΞ· ΟΞΊΞ΅ΟΞ�. Ξ Ξ±ΟΟΟΟΞ±ΟΞ· Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏ Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞΏΟΟΞ¬ΟΞΉΞΏ ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞΉ ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ·Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞ΅ΟΞ―ΟΞΏΟ 10 ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞ±. Ξ€Ξ· ΞΈΞ΅ΟΞΌΞΏΞΊΟΞ±ΟΞ―Ξ± ΟΞΏΟ Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞΏΟ ΟΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ»Ξ*Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ*ΟΟ ΟΟΞΈΞΌΞ―ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΟ 70 Ξ²Ξ±ΞΈΞΌΞΏΟΟ ΞΞ΅Ξ»ΟΞ―ΞΏΟ. Ξ€ΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΉ ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ¬Ξ²Ο ΟΞΏΞ½ Ξ»Ξ*Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΆΞ΅ΟΟΞ±ΞΈΞ΅Ξ― ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±ΟΟΞ� ΟΞΏ Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΟ, ΟΟΞ·Ξ½  Ξ· ΟΞ―Ξ΅ΟΞ· Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΟΞ¬Ξ½Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞ± 3-3,3 bar, ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ¬ Ξ±ΟΟ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞΉΟΞ¬ΟΟΞΏ Ξ²Ξ*Ξ²Ξ±ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ*ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞ± 2-2,3 bar ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ ΞΊΟΟΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΟ Ξ· ΟΞ―Ξ΅ΟΞ· Ξ΅ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ*ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏ 1,5bar. ΞΈΞ± Ξ*ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ΅ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ³Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟΟ; ΞΟΞΏΟΞ΅Ξ― Ξ½Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ·ΞΌΞΉΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏ Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞΏΟΟΞ¬ΟΞΉΞΏ Ξ±ΟΟΞ� Ξ· ΟΟΞΉΞ³ΞΌΞΉΞ±Ξ―Ξ± Ξ±ΟΞΎΞ·ΟΞ· ΟΞ·Ο ΟΞ―Ξ΅ΟΞ·Ο; Ξ³ΞΉΞ±ΟΞ― ΟΞ± Ξ±ΟΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΉΟΟΞΉΞΊΞ¬ ΟΟΞΏ Ξ»Ξ΅Ξ²Ξ·ΟΞΏΟΟΞ¬ΟΞΉΞΏ Ξ³ΟΞ¬ΟΞΏΟΞ½ 3bar. ΞΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ.

----------

